# Tight foreskin in toddler, interfering with urination...need advice



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

What is the best method of treating a toddler who has tight foreskin which is causing a slow flow of urine? His mother said he gets a balloon of urine when he tries to go and so the Drs have decided circumsision is the answer.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Ballooning is perfectly normal! It's a normal developmental stage in the separation of the foreskin. Circumcision is absolutely NOT warranted! As long as the boy can urinate, he's fine.

PLEASE have this mama read the following article:

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

Quote:

Your son's foreskin balloons when he urinates. He needs to be circumcised or else he will suffer kidney damage.

Ballooning of the foreskin during urination is a normal and temporary condition in some boys. It results in no discomfort and is usually a source of great delight for little boys. Ballooning comes as a surprise only to those adults who have no experience with this phase of penile development. It certainly does not cause kidney damage; it has nothing to do with the kidneys. Ballooning disappears as the foreskin and glans separate and the opening of the foreskin increases in diameter. It requires no treatment.
Have her call Dr. Paul Fleiss, the author, if necessary, at 323-664-1977.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

ballooning is fine and normal- I bet Frank will be in here with the links you need.

-Angela


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

My 9 year old son still balloons, no problems, if the child is having trouble urinating, then maybe then it can be addressed, but ballooning itself is not a problem, even with a slow stream.


----------



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

Thank you all, I will email her this info!!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Check out this one as well: http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/babu1/

Oh, and if they still insist that he needs treatment, there are several other options which are a lot less invasive than circumcision: http://www.cirp.org/library/treatment/phimosis/

Stardust


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Also keep in mind that it is not possible to diagnose phimosis in a toddler, because their foreskins are supposed to be tight and non-retractable.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Ballooning of the foreskin is just as normal as curly hair. Not all boys have either one but both are absolutely normal.

There are two steps to a boy becoming retractile. The preputial sphincter around the foreskin opening is not elastic in very young boys but later in their life, this non-elastic tissue is replaced with elastic tissue that allows for foreskin retraction. Also, at birth, the foreskin is tightly fused to the glans just like the fingernails are tightly bonded to the nailbeds. Unlike the fingernails, the bond between the foreskin and glans disolves over time to release it from the glans. There is no first and second to happen. One will happen first in some boys and the other will happen first in other boys. In boys whose preputial sphincter becomes elastic first, the foreskin will gradually become retractile by degree and there will be little or no ballooning. In the other case, the foreskin will release from the glans first and one day, the foreskin will be almost completely retractile but there will be ballooning. Both are totally normal and neither are a reason for circumcision.

The only thing to worry about is if the urine stream is fine and thin and it takes an unusually long time for the child to completely void. In this case, the first course of action would be for the doctor to dialate the preputial sphincter and prescribe betamethesone .05% cream to aid in the stretching. If results are not observed in a few weeks, then a dorsal slit is performed to loosen the foreskin opening and as a last resort, a circumcision. Circumcision should never be the first course of treatment.

Frank


----------



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

Fantastic information! Thank you. I have passed it along, including Frank's comment. I was wondering if anyone knew of a pediatrician in N. CA Kaiser who could be trusted to advise the mother? This will be an operation with full sedating anesthesia on a toddler!! I really would like her to talk to a local Dr who could see her to evaluate... Dr. Fleiss would talk to her their office said. That is so awesome!!! I think she needs a local Dr too. Thanks Again!!!!!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It sounds like she needs a new pediatrician, that's for sure. Odds are this baby needs nothing more than to be left alone to develop as nature intended!

I hope she will not be scared into circing "just in case."







The depth of ignorance the medical profession in this country displays about the normal penis is just shameful.

Your friend should know, if she doesn't already, that to this day doctors are not learning about foreskins and penile development in medical school, and that anatomy textbooks show circumcised penises as if those were physiologically normal.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

First, I would be immediately suspicious of any physician with Kaiser Permanente because they have a strong pro-circumcision stance as a corporation for various reasons I won't get into here.

Second, I would contact Marilyn Milos of www.NOCIRC.org for a referal. She is in California and would know more than anyone else who could be trusted in that area. Dr. Paul Fleiss would also be excellent. He has stated that in all of his professional experience, he has never seen a boy that needed to be circumcised and is at the top of the list of foreskin knowledgable physicians. Dr. Fleiss is also in California. A little travel time would be well worth it!

Frank


----------



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

I have FANTASTIC NEWS!! Thanks to ALL of you, the Mom has emailed me that they are cancelling the surgery and she appreciated all the information!!!!!!!







You guys are great, this little guy now doesn't have to be unneccessarily tortured because people "assumed" something was wrong.








Frank, I have given her Paul Fleiss's phone number. SO hopefully if a problem comes up in the future she will use it or think twice. They are moving out of state but I will keep in touch with her via friends.

I love this forum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Woo-hoo!





















:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

very good news. congrats!

frank, can you pm me info about kaiser's pro-circ philosophy? would be very interested....


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yay! That is great news! I hope she told those ignorant doctors what she thought of their medical "care"....

And yay vwmama for advocating for your friend!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

That's fantastic, vwmama! Often when we hear about these cases, it's already in the 11th hour and there is no time to save these boys. It's great when we can. Thank you for your quick action!

I love this forum too as evidenced by my thread count, 99% of which are in this forum!

Frank


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

It makes me ecstatic to see that this communication tool can actually reach people. Thanks to the devoted work of us all on this topic, the info is getting out!


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
That's fantastic, vwmama! Often when we hear about these cases, it's already in the 11th hour and there is no time to save these boys. It's great when we can. Thank you for your quick action!

I love this forum too as evidenced by my thread count, 99% of which are in this forum!

Frank









: me too

So so glad you could get the info back to her in time. Do you keep in touch with her regularly? I hope so, because even having decided not to go through with this surgery, she may find herself questioning her knowledge if it ever comes into question again (which we all know is pretty risky in this country). Hopefully she will do a ton of research and will be in contact with Dr. Fleiss.

Yea for your devotion to helping her and her boy out.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yay!







You did a great job, vwmama!







I'm so happy for that little boy and glad to have helped a tiny little bit.









Stardust


----------

